# Holiday Hoot "n" Nanny



## wdwtiger (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope we can get together for a last bash at the Mill Stream Camp Ground Like we did Last year !!! Dutch Wonderland and all the outlets.. Also Nobody made reservations for next year at Spring Gulch for the 2009 Ralley, should we have reserved before we left ? Please advise on what we are doing??And if anyone has any Interest in any of this Please let Me Know?? 
Wdwtiger & Family


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We are doing a get together at King's Dominion the weekend prior to Halloween. PM me for details. We were going to do something in DC in November but schedules got jammed up so instead some of us are getting together for Thanksgiving near Lancaster. Old Mill Stream was booked, so we are going to be at Shady Grove in Denver and do the lights in Hershey on Thanksgiving weekend. If you are going to be with family for TG, join us for Fri-Sun. You will be close to the Reading outlets too for your Christmas shopping if you are into the Black Friday shopping day.

Darlene


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

We are in York Pa and are not familiar with a lot of Campgrounds would you recommend the Old Mill Stream campground? We have a 3 and 5 year old and Dutch wonderland seems like a good pick. Spring Gulch looks nice and I am looking forward to going there next year. If you have any other local recommendations I would like to hear them as well.

Thanks


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

roo camper said:


> We are in York Pa and are not familiar with a lot of Campgrounds would you recommend the Old Mill Stream campground? We have a 3 and 5 year old and Dutch wonderland seems like a good pick. Spring Gulch looks nice and I am looking forward to going there next year. If you have any other local recommendations I would like to hear them as well.
> 
> Thanks


Old Mill Stream is a great little campground. Not much to do for the kiddies except for the park, but clean and nice. We were going to go there for Thanksgiving but they are booked up. Have also heard good things about Country Acres. Spring gulch is where we have done the pig roast for the past 2 years but they raised the rates on us this year after making us pay a year in advance. We won't be going back there for that reason. When you pay in full, that means, "IN FULL", not in full until we decide how much more we can get out of you next year. It left a bad taste in my mouth about them. I also tried to book a massage for 2 years in a row to no avail even though they say they have a "spa". They promised to call me back with a time and never called me. Bad business if you ask me. There are plenty of other places to go.

Darlene


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> We are in York Pa and are not familiar with a lot of Campgrounds would you recommend the Old Mill Stream campground? We have a 3 and 5 year old and Dutch wonderland seems like a good pick. Spring Gulch looks nice and I am looking forward to going there next year. If you have any other local recommendations I would like to hear them as well.
> 
> Thanks


Old Mill Stream is a great little campground. Not much to do for the kiddies except for the park, but clean and nice. We were going to go there for Thanksgiving but they are booked up. Have also heard good things about Country Acres. Spring gulch is where we have done the pig roast for the past 2 years but they raised the rates on us this year after making us pay a year in advance. We won't be going back there for that reason. When you pay in full, that means, "IN FULL", not in full until we decide how much more we can get out of you next year. It left a bad taste in my mouth about them. I also tried to book a massage for 2 years in a row to no avail even though they say they have a "spa". They promised to call me back with a time and never called me. Bad business if you ask me. There are plenty of other places to go.

Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks for the review I will look into Country Acres. Too bad about spring gulch it looked nice, but if you pay in advance than thats the price thats why you pay in advance.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

roo camper said:


> We are in York Pa and are not familiar with a lot of Campgrounds would you recommend the Old Mill Stream campground? We have a 3 and 5 year old and Dutch wonderland seems like a good pick. Spring Gulch looks nice and I am looking forward to going there next year. If you have any other local recommendations I would like to hear them as well.
> 
> Thanks


Old Mill Stream is a great little campground. Not much to do for the kiddies except for the park, but clean and nice. We were going to go there for Thanksgiving but they are booked up. Have also heard good things about Country Acres. Spring gulch is where we have done the pig roast for the past 2 years but they raised the rates on us this year after making us pay a year in advance. We won't be going back there for that reason. When you pay in full, that means, "IN FULL", not in full until we decide how much more we can get out of you next year. It left a bad taste in my mouth about them. I also tried to book a massage for 2 years in a row to no avail even though they say they have a "spa". They promised to call me back with a time and never called me. Bad business if you ask me. There are plenty of other places to go.

Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks for the review I will look into Country Acres. Too bad about spring gulch it looked nice, but if you pay in advance than thats the price thats why you pay in advance.
[/quote]

That's how I felt about it. It we had put up a one night's deposit, I can understand that we weren't paid in full and if there was a rate increase we would be subject to it, but when you pay in full and they put YOUR money in THEIR savings account to draw interest for a full year, it seems that they already got their rate increase. We are heading to Shady Grove in Denver PA, which isn't far from Lancaster, for Thanksgiving. I saw a recent review that looks promising. If it is a good place, I will post that info.

Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I am not sure where this was left - did anyone make any rally plans for 2009? From reading the post, it sounds like Spring Gulch is out. We have camped there a few times and they had some strange rules...Its not a bad place, just that we have found other places we like better. Spring Gulch is about a 1/2 hr from our house. We would have most definitely attended this years rally, but, we did not have our camper yet!

Lancaster County has some nice campgrounds and there is lots to do. If you need my help, please give a yell - as I would like to definitely attend a rally.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Lancaster County has some nice campgrounds and there is lots to do. If you need my help, please give a yell - as I would like to definitely attend a rally.


No need to wait for someone to start a rally..........start one yourself!

All you have to do is pick a time a place and see who can show up.

There is nothing "official" about it..........

Simple as that!!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

If you want to keep the rally near the Lancaster area, there are a ton of nice campgrounds. I would recommend Oak Creek, Hickory Run, Lake in Wood. A good place for the rally could be Eagles Peak. They seem to have really nice facilities to hold a rally. They fill quickly, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to contact them soon. I didn't attend last year because I had some prior commitments but I can tell you in 2009 the rally is my prior commitment. Are we looking at the same date as last year? (the last weekend in September)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> If you want to keep the rally near the Lancaster area, there are a ton of nice campgrounds. I would recommend Oak Creek, Hickory Run, Lake in Wood. A good place for the rally could be Eagles Peak. They seem to have really nice facilities to hold a rally. They fill quickly, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to contact them soon. I didn't attend last year because I had some prior commitments but I can tell you in 2009 the rally is my prior commitment. Are we looking at the same date as last year? (the last weekend in September)


Let's keep things rolling!!! - Maybe we could do a few in the summer? The campgrounds you mentioned are all nice - and it dosen't necessarily have to be Lancaster - I guess we could solicit some feedback via this post for other outbackers to see what we can decide.

So all of you that may be interested...Let's here from you. A rally somewhere in and around the Lancaster area for 2009?

Rick


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I agree - we could do it in someplace like Gettysburg also. Because of the historical nature more people may be willing to travel a little further to make a mini vacation out of it. We are going to Round Top in Gettysburg the weekend of Nov 8th. There are a lot of nice campgrounds down there as well. Granite Hill, Drummer Boy, the KOA, Gettysburg Campground.

If you want to do one in the summer we have to get on it right away. I got shut out of a lot of campgrounds this year because I waited to long to book.

If we are going to change from Spring Gulch (which every indication is that we will) we could pick out a few possible choices and put up a poll to see where anyone wants to stay. I'm not sure how to do that but I will look into it.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> I agree - we could do it in someplace like Gettysburg also. Because of the historical nature more people may be willing to travel a little further to make a mini vacation out of it. We are going to Round Top in Gettysburg the weekend of Nov 8th. There are a lot of nice campgrounds down there as well. Granite Hill, Drummer Boy, the KOA, Gettysburg Campground.
> 
> If you want to do one in the summer we have to get on it right away. I got shut out of a lot of campgrounds this year because I waited to long to book.
> 
> ...


Mike, sounds great, I will start a post to poll those out this way to solicit interest...I like the idea of Gettysburg and I think either Granite Hill or Drummer Boy would be great - I know Drummer Boy has a nice water slide for the kids. I have only been to Granite Hill in our pop -up and from what I remember that area was nice.

So why don't we try for Gettysburg?

Rick


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

See, you guys are doing it!!!

All it takes is a time frame and place...............

I would recommend starting a new thread so people take notice of it.

Steve


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I thought of that. I am going to talk to a couple of Campgrounds today so I figured if I got any information I would just start a rally thread to see how much interest there would be.

Well - if I get any info I will pass along sometime tonight.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> I thought of that. I am going to talk to a couple of Campgrounds today so I figured if I got any information I would just start a rally thread to see how much interest there would be.
> 
> Well - if I get any info I will pass along sometime tonight.
> 
> Mike


Mike, the thead has been started!

Rick

Here s the link, please leave all comments on the new thread

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24283


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Ok - I will look for it. Thanks


----------

